# Boot sizing problems Ion Boa vs various



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi knowledgable riders of the world,

I am posting this asking for your advice concerning a boot Odyssey I have got myself involved in. At the start of the season I decided to replace my old Northwave Decades which have held surprisingly well over the years. I have been looking for good-quality freeride boots. My foot measures 29,1 cm long X 10,5 wide and my Northwave was US12, Mondo 30. 

As I am not normally in an area with snowboard shops, most of my trial and error has taken place online meaning lost sof back-forth, postage and related hassle.

I started with a Burton Driver X in US12 which proved to be small (toes hitting vs liner- curling). I then proceeded to a Northwave Domain in US 12 which was great in length but very narrow in width (not to mention heavy, but that is besides the point here). I was then able to try out the new Northwave Decades in US12 (too soft) and the Burton Ion Speed Lace in US13 which was alright even if on the slightly bigger side. I also tried on the Burton SLX (too soft for my taste) in US13 which too was alright in size even if just slightly biggish. 

And here's where the real puzzle begins. Based on these experiments with Burtons I ordered the Ions in Boa (2019, US 13) wanting to avoid the Speedlace that so many people complain about (afraid of breaking the laces up on the hill). The Ion Boas arrived and... they feel bizzarely small. My toes are pressing against the front in all standing positions (esp walking) and this pressure is only alleviated if I angle my knees or sit down. Strangely, the boot sole seems almost the same in length as my Northwave Decades and if I place my foot bottom up it looks as if it does have space (but in reality once putting them on, it doesn't). 

As this is an expensive boot, I am afraid of keeping it and realizing that they are unsuitable. I wore it for a couple hours at home and the pressure didn't really change (though no pain developed). My only explanation for the difference between Boas and Speed Laces is that I am dealing with a particular batch? with reworked liner or something?

In any case, I need to decide whether to keep them or return them and continue the quest (until the season is over and my Decades feel like slippers...). I am pondering trying the DC Judges or DC TRice next (both available in 13 where I bought my Ions from). 

Any ideas on from anyone (on what to do with Ions, what might be the explanation to the mystery, what other boots might fit the deal and in what size) would be really appreciated.

Thanks!
K


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Could anyone share whether they heard or encountered a difference in sizing between the smart lace and Boa version of the same model Burton boot? I am honestly in absolute wonder as to how the hell the Ion Speed lace fit me and Boas do not..


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kala said:


> Could anyone share whether they heard or encountered a difference in sizing between the smart lace and Boa version of the same model Burton boot? I am honestly in absolute wonder as to how the hell the Ion Speed lace fit me and Boas do not..


Really no clue. Maybe the Ion speed laces were worn quite a bit in the shop? Different socks? Different years + liners?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I’m still going to be that guy...have you read the boot threads? Your foot measures to the small side of a size 11.5. You are trying on boots, especially the 13, that are significantly too large. It is difficult to assess any fit issues in boots that don’t fit correctly.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys,

Thanks very much the replies. @SlvrDragon50 that's an interesting point that the difference may be due to how many people wore it at the shop-- sounds possible. 
@Kenai. Truth is I have exhausted reading the relevant threads and info and I have a fair experience snowboarding. The biggest problem --which is why so many posts by people and all this confusion-- is that companies do not follow a single rule when it comes to boot sizing and therefore a US12 in Burton X Model may fit radically different than 32 X model. For the record I am 12,5 on the Brannock scale (measured at the shop). But, even though I totally respect the proposition that a boot should fit snug there is absolutely no way I fit a US12 in Burton boots for instance (have tried repeatedly). My US13 Ions are actually very snug with no heel lift whatsoever and if anything they are too tight-- pressing too much against my toes. Anyways, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the fact that you differ between manufacturers is most likely because of width. I'd really take the measurements you have and ask Wired for some help. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Kala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks very much the replies. @SlvrDragon50 that's an interesting point that the difference may be due to how many people wore it at the shop-- sounds possible.
> 
> @Kenai. Truth is I have exhausted reading the relevant threads and info and I have a fair experience snowboarding. The biggest problem --which is why so many posts by people and all this confusion-- is that companies do not follow a single rule when it comes to boot sizing and therefore a US12 in Burton X Model may fit radically different than 32 X model. For the record I am 12,5 on the Brannock scale (measured at the shop). But, even though I totally respect the proposition that a boot should fit snug there is absolutely no way I fit a US12 in Burton boots for instance (have tried repeatedly). My US13 Ions are actually very snug with no heel lift whatsoever and if anything they are too tight-- pressing too much against my toes. Anyways, thanks for the feedback.


Generally, the differences are in foot shape and width, not length. You should be able to follow your mondo measurement as that is standard - the other sizes, euro/us/etc. are not. If you’ve read the boot fitting threads you know a Brannock device has zero relevance to fitting a snowboard boots. I agree that if you really want help here, get some advice from @Wiredsport and follow it!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Kala said:


> My foot measures 29,1 cm long X 10,5 wide and my Northwave was US12, Mondo 30.


Hi Kala,

Please post up images of your bare feet being measured. 29.1 is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm wide is a "normal" D width at this size. The measurement range for Mondopoint 295 is 29.1 cm to 29.5 cm. A Brannock device will give a shoe size of 12.5 for a foot that measures 29.1 cm. That is a shoe size however and that should never be used for snowboard boot sizing.

STOKED!


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Kala said:


> Hi knowledgable riders of the world,
> 
> The Ion Boas arrived and... they feel bizzarely small. My toes are pressing against the front in all standing positions (esp walking) and this pressure is only alleviated if I angle my knees or sit down.


Not an expert here, but that sounds like how a boot should fit. Tight and pressure on the toes while standing, and pressure is alleviated when in a board stance (aka angled knees).


----------

